# Gift for a Marine



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

For years I've sent goods to my old Marine Corps unit deployed to OEF or on MEF cruises. Some of those Marines have connected on Facebook or LinkedIn.

Two years ago, an old friend in Oklahoma City whose Marine son was experiencing personal issues related to his combat service reached out. I made some posts, and this Marine responded with many connections and resources in the area. Later, I discovered that he runs the Toys for Tots program in an eight county area around Oklahoma City.

Obviously he deserves a thank you. So today, despite icy roads, his stick arrived.





































View attachment 12761
View attachment 12761
View attachment 12761
View attachment 12761


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

He served in both 1st and 2nd ANGLICO. That acronym is for Air Naval Gunfire Liaison Company, a high-tech, high-testosterone unit that provides small teams to support allied forces and sometimes Army units with needed capabilities.

The Bois d'Arc stick is heavy, and will give his arms a workout.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The stick appears to have been from a tree struck by lightning. It's weirdly severed at the top, blackened, and blackened in the crack just below the top where I embedded ANGLICO pins. That's good Khama, as "Lightning from the Sky, Thunder from the Sea" is a unit motto, along with Non Multimedia Sed Multa (not many but much).


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great story and a great gift!

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Always good to see a happy Marine! Nice stick too by the way.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done CAS and a deserving recipient!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Well Done - a stick to be proud of and gone to a very deserving recipient


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicely done CAS14. " Simper Fi "


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------

